# MESSERSCHMITT 2AZ AT PAINE FIELD JUNE 30, 2004



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2004)

I read about this quite a few years ago and questioned it wheather would work and they have done it!!
She Fly's again even though she is a reproduction check out the links on the site.
Kudos to all !!

Paine Field is in Everrtt, Wash. about 2 hrs south of Vancouver.


http://www.microvoltradio.com/me262.htm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Aug 2004)

I remember reading about this project.  Great to see.  The original engines were shite apparently, could only do 200 hours before they fell apart - but of course, many Me262s were lucky to fly that long with Allied air superiority.....


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I remember reading about this project.   Great to see.   The original engines were shite apparently, could only do 200 hours before they fell apart - but of course, many Me262s were lucky to fly that long with Allied air superiority.....



True Michael,but if they had been produced enough in numbers and the engines improved we may have not been able too control the sky's over Europe.

At the time the 262 could out climb and out fly the P51 Mustang which at the time was our best long range fighter.
The mistake was,Hitler did not believe in these new planes untill it was too late other wise we would never know how the out come of WWII if   had they developed this plane.


----------



## Inch (27 Aug 2004)

Spr. Earl, don't forget the 4 x 30mm cannons it carried, more than a match for the .50's on the ole P51.   

Another little tidbit, the following website states that the refurbished ME262s will have GE J85 turbojets, that's the same engine that's in the CT114 Tutors. Pretty neat eh?

http://www.warbirdalley.com/me262.htm

Cheers


----------

